# Here's Goo



## AB^ (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's few recent pix


----------



## dorton (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice looking tegu. Is that quail eggs?


----------



## AB^ (Oct 22, 2007)

Yea,

Quail eggs are the perfect size for colombian tegus


----------



## dorton (Oct 22, 2007)

I had thought about getting some, do you order, or can you find locally?


----------



## AB^ (Oct 23, 2007)

I get them locally from hole in the wall asian markets,great place to score quail eggs, and the good ones even have crawdads you can throw in the feeding mix


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking fat a sassy Kevin, awesome pics!!


----------



## Mike (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice pics! Did you ever buy the 4 year old male from Krusty @repticzone?


----------



## AB^ (Oct 24, 2007)

I was trying to set up the cage to accomodate 2 tegus but it doesnt look like that's gonna happen. Setting up an additional basking spot lead to the ambient temps in the enclosure to become too warm.
I have considered selling my argentine and using her cage for that male but my gf is not very keen on that idea (she hates my colombian and loves the argentine lol)
I'm still trying to figure out a way to make it work because I have great interest in trying to breed teguixin.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 24, 2007)

Is he very docile? I have heard that Colombians are more agresive than Argentines, Reds, and Blues.


----------



## AB^ (Oct 24, 2007)

They are much more high strung than Argentines.
I wouldnt say aggressive, but defensive yes. None the less they can become accustomed to your prescence and will come investigate you if you arent being threatening, but will never be a "hold em" lizard like Argentines can be.




http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Ameivaboy/?action=view&current=MOV00242.flv


----------



## COWHER (Oct 31, 2007)

nice video! wow what a curious lil bugger :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome Kevin, too cool!!


----------



## dorton (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice video, just to let you know, you have given hope to a friend
trying to get their columbian handleable.


----------



## AB^ (Oct 31, 2007)

That's good to hear, though I wouldnt call mine "handlable" but we have an undertsanding of sorts :lol:


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

i like goo he is the best coumbian i have seen


----------



## chelvis (Oct 31, 2007)

man goo is by far the coolest columbian ever!!

Man AV i love the way you have your cage setup thats pretty cool!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

Goo is cool. The video is awesome, maybe "El Che" will do this some day?

I saw my first Columbian yesterday and a shop that I'm not too fond of. I was tempted to rescue him, but I don't have the space. If he's still there in a couple of weeks I may just do it to get him out of that hell hole.


----------



## olympus (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice cage and tegu


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

olympus said:


> Nice cage and tegu


 I agree. I think I am gonna do they bamboo background when I build my cage. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice set up and cool looking gu you got there.


----------

